# Knicks sign Patrick Ewing



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Donnie Walsh announced that forward Patrick Ewing, Jr. has been signed as a free agent.


Jr.

http://twitter.com/thenyknicks/status/22289250786


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

haha nice thread title


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its a good piece of PR if he is healthy again he could be a surprise contributor.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I actually like this signing a lot and felt Ewing JR. should have been on the team last year. He reminds me a lot of Eric Williams without the jump shooting ability.


----------

